# Free "How-to' FTA Video Learning Series



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is very interesting.

Free-to-Air satellite technology firm Fortec Communications has released a series of 21
free "How-to" video learning programs. Covering topics from 'What is FTA Satellite TV',
to more technical topics such as 'Setting Up Motorized antennas', 'Loading/Transferring
Software to receivers', and 'Antenna Assembly', the videos are designed to enhance the
experience of FTA, not only for dealers and installers, but for consumers as well.

Go to http://www.fortecstar.com for more information and to view the free videos online.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Great stuff, thanks for posting the links!


----------

